# HGH Grey Tops



## conan (Apr 17, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with these?  They seem to be pretty highly regarded on a few other boards (taken with a grain of salt) but wanted to check with ya'll as I value the opinions here over any other board.  Apparently they come from two specific sources for the most part.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GotClen (Apr 17, 2015)

The ones from the guy that has been around a long time I have enjoyed as I believe is one of the two you are not saying who.


----------



## DF (Apr 17, 2015)

I've heard good things about the grey tops from you know who.  No personal experience though.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 17, 2015)

Heard Good things about Grey Tops never tried em. I Tried Hyges back when they use to be the best around. Even Got my GH levels tested and they were legit. But when i tried Pharm Grade HGH generics dont even compare. I would never touch generics again. Pharm Grade is the only way to go imo.


----------



## conan (Apr 17, 2015)

4everstrong said:


> Heard Good things about Grey Tops never tried em. I Tried Hyges back when they use to be the best around. Even Got my GH levels tested and they were legit. But when i tried Pharm Grade HGH generics dont even compare. I would never touch generics again. Pharm Grade is the only way to go imo.



Pharm grade is great and all, but when money is a concern you do what you can.  Sometimes I need to grab the no label charcoal filtered vodka over the Grey Goose.


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 17, 2015)

conan said:


> Pharm grade is great and all, but when money is a concern you do what you can.  Sometimes I need to grab the no label charcoal filtered vodka over the Grey Goose.



I was drinking the ABC brand for awhile, then I found Nikolai.  It's a dollar cheaper, and after a few, you can't really tell the difference.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 18, 2015)

I tell you what I'm a grey goose man but Tito's vodka is the Wabbitts ass.

Lmao sorry, no offense wabbitt


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 20, 2015)

conan said:


> Pharm grade is great and all, but when money is a concern you do what you can.  Sometimes I need to grab the no label charcoal filtered vodka over the Grey Goose.



All im saying is i can tell a Huge difference in Serostim vs Generic GH. Just giving my experience between the 2. Better bang for your bunk would be Serostim. But not everyone Can afford $700 for 126iu. 
Serostim gives my muscles that more of a 3D look. And makes my Skin Paper thin tight. Melts my fat away,(of course comes into play with a clean diet) 4iu is all i can Take of Serostims any higher and the numbing of the hands make it impossible to withstand. Generics i was running 10iu. And i had Blood Tests done showing that my Generic GH was legit.


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 20, 2015)

Spongy said:


> Why would you pay $700 for seros?



I pay $625 per kit. But most sources sell $700 and up.


----------



## Tednatas (Apr 25, 2015)

On grey tops now.  Good for the price.  If I had serostim from someone I trusted I'd jump.  But too many fakers out there. 

In town greys from the zoo are good lol


----------



## MMA52 (May 6, 2015)

I have a kit of grey tops and a kit of "The Greytops" boxed and 'labeled' version. Just from my own experience, I'm thinking the plain grey tops are just hcg at best. The labeled version seem a little better. I'm finishing up a box of orange tops that I swear will be legit. Haven't gotten any blood work yet as I'm not sure how to test out three different versions of hgh. I know the colors mean nothing but I'm just going by sides I felt when I was on RX Norditropin gh for 6 years. If someone could just give me a hint of the source they're talking about I could tell you if its the same place I got mine from. (If that's allowed).


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

I have had sources,tell me when I have asked them directly on generics compared to pharm grade.   
2 iu's of real hgh is equal to about 10iu's of blue, yellow, black or grey tops that "may run 24-26 serum levels according to "test"...  Ive also read shit load of fakes (hcg if your luck)  and sources all get it from china, so they are re selling what they get.   I wanted to do gh for sooo long, but cant come close to the monthly costs of real stuff and when you break down the cost difference of generic( IF ITS EVEN GH YOU GET) its still really expensive...   Some sources even post "test results" but wtf? how do you know if its for real?


----------



## MMA52 (May 6, 2015)

naswipp said:


> I have had sources,tell me when I have asked them directly on generics compared to pharm grade.
> 2 iu's of real hgh is equal to about 10iu's of blue, yellow, black or grey tops that "may run 24-26 serum levels according to "test"...  Ive also read shit load of fakes (hcg if your luck)  and sources all get it from china, so they are re selling what they get.   I wanted to do gh for sooo long, but cant come close to the monthly costs of real stuff and when you break down the cost difference of generic( IF ITS EVEN GH YOU GET) its still really expensive...   Some sources even post "test results" but wtf? how do you know if its for real?



Yeah... That's why I never understand the guide to testing if your gh is legit..."Inject a whole bottle and get blood tested within 3 hours."  Uhhh... Why not test it out at normal dosages?  Going for my blood work next week. We'll see.


----------



## naswipp (May 6, 2015)

MMA52 said:


> Yeah... That's why I never understand the guide to testing if your gh is legit..."Inject a whole bottle and get blood tested within 3 hours."  Uhhh... Why not test it out at normal dosages?  Going for my blood work next week. We'll see.



I know, whats the point of shooting 18ius to test high..   pharm you do 2ius (from what I have read) and your good.   Somone PM me if you find a good generic, but, then I gotta hope I get some out of same batch..   Dude.. someone get thier doctorate and lets ****in do this...


----------



## MMA52 (May 7, 2015)

naswipp said:


> I know, whats the point of shooting 18ius to test high..   pharm you do 2ius (from what I have read) and your good.   Somone PM me if you find a good generic, but, then I gotta hope I get some out of same batch..   Dude.. someone get thier doctorate and lets ****in do this...


True. I was on prescription Norditropin hgh for 6 years and 1.5 IUs was MORE than enough.


----------



## MMA52 (May 7, 2015)

naswipp said:


> god I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol... I was REALLY upset when my insurance stopped covering my hgh prescription. I would get a two month supply for $40 delivered to my door overnight. I couldn't believe it. I was spoiled... I miss those days


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

Be careful, most vodkas are made with grain these days to reduce the price.  If it is not real potato vodka, it is not worthy of drinking...

And yes, Voldemort is a solid source for all your needs...even good potato vodka.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

naswipp said:


> I know, whats the point of shooting 18ius to test high..   pharm you do 2ius (from what I have read) and your good.   Somone PM me if you find a good generic, but, then I gotta hope I get some out of same batch..   Dude.. someone get thier doctorate and lets ****in do this...



I heard the new Canadian HGH generic is good.  Somatropin, or something like that.  I am too broke ass to have tried it yet, though.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2015)

About to run them myself I watched them fopr 1 years 1st after Rips and Hyges went away.

These are showing to consistently test in like pharm grade in the low to mid 20's

These are what replaced the other 2 and are said to be better.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 16, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> water retention.



All good GH gives water retention is a side that it's good GH, Rips was just too overdosed.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 16, 2015)

SFGiants said:


> All good GH gives water retention is a side that it's good GH, Rips was just too overdosed.



sero's vs rips were like driving a 3 series and a civic.  

2 different worlds.


----------

